# LED Stripes - Stromverbrauch in der Praxis



## Markus (9 Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit LED Stripes?

Ein RGBW Streifen soll ja rund 23W pro Meter haben.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe bezieht sich das aber auf die Summe aller 4 Kanäle.

Gibt es in der Praxis Situationen wo alle 4 Kanäle zu 100% angesteuert sind?
Bei RGBW würde weiß alleine ja nur 8,6W schlucken, die Summe der anderen Farben scheint 14.4W zu sein (14,4W haben ja auch die RGB Stripes)

Aber auch wenn RGB genutzt wird, ist da die Ansteuerung von alle 3 Kanälen auf 100% sinnvoll?
Mit geht's um die Netzteilauslegung, da machen 25% oder 100% der Angabe schon einen Unterschied... 

Danke! Markus


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2019)

Ich hab einige verbaut.
Der Stromverbrauch hängt vom Programmierer ab 
Ich hab bei mir Presets erstellt und da gibt es RGB und W mit 100% nicht.
Es kommt aber auch schlichtweg auf die Streifen an.
Wenn du Kaltweiß hast, dann kann man das "RGB-Weiß" schon dazu mischen.
Es gibt dann zusammen einen Warmweiß-Ton.
Wenn du Warmweiß hast, dann ergibt das Mischen meist kein schönes Weiß ... Zumindest bei meinen Streifen bzw. bei meinen Ansprüchen.
Fazit: Probieren geht über Studieren 

Noch ein Tipp: Falls du mehrere Steifen verwenden willst, dann achte auf die Einspeisung.
Die Streifen haben intern nen netten Spannungsabfall. Wenn dann 2 Streifen zusammen kommen, dann fällt das unangenehm auf.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (10 Dezember 2019)

Joa, kann ich so bestätigen.
Ich hab zwei Räume mit RGBWW ausgestattet, also RGB + Warmweiß in einem SingleChip Gehäuse... 
WW und RGB nutze ich nie zusammen. Abgesehen davon: Habe 12V LED Streifen, die sind 5m lang, habe in einem Raum 6 Einspeisepunkte, im anderen 5.
Hab mir jeweils 5x 2.5qm dahin gezogen, und dann die fiddeligen Anschlußkabel angelötet. Mein Netzteil sitzt aber auch noch eine Etage darunter. Den Querschnitt hab ich nur wegen dem geringen Spannungsfall gewählt.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (10 Dezember 2019)

Wenn du bis Ende der Woche wartest, dann kann ich dir mehr sagen 

Wir bauen gerade im Dorf ne Halle und da kommen diverse LED Streifen rein. Für Festhalle sind als Ambientebeleuchtung RGBW Strips vorgesehen, die haben wir gestern geklebt. Im Flur kommt als indirekte Beleuchtung ein umlaufend weißer Streifen rein. Dazu wurden folgende Produkte ausgewählt:

https://shop.deko-light.com/led-str...59/flexibler-led-stripe-3528-180-24v-3000k-5m
https://shop.deko-light.com/led-str...flexibler-led-stripe-5050-60-24v-rgb-3000k-5m

Von dem weißen Streifen sind es in Summe ca. 60 m, für den RGBW Streifen sind es in Summe ca. 45 m.

Für den RGBW habe ich wie folgt gerechnet:

70 W / 5 m => 14 W / m
45 m * 14 W / m = 630 W

Annahme, dass jede Farbe und weiß gleich viel verbraucht:

630 W / 4 = 157,5 W

Als Netzteile habe ich nun folgende bestellt:
4 x ELG‑240‑24DA‑3Y (24 V, 240 W, DALI Steuerung) - also für jede Farbe ein eigenes Netzteil.

Eingespeist wird die Halle über 3 Leitungen (für jede Hallenseite eine Zuleitung), in der Nähe der LED Streifen wird umgeklemmt auf flexible Leitung.
Von der Programmierung her ist die Einstellung auf drei Farben oder zwei Farben und weiß maximal gesetzt, da ansonsten zu viel Strom auf dem N fließt und die Sicherung auslöst. 

Der Flur wird nicht über DALI eingespeist, da habe ich HLG-480H-24A Netzteile genommen, bei denen man Spannung und Strom über Poti einstellen kann; dort wird in 4 Felder mit jeweils einer Leitung eingespeist.

Ende der Woche kann ich Stromaufnahme vor Ort in "real" messen. Hier sind noch die Bilder der Berechnung, ca. 10 cm von der Wand entfernt und im 15°-Winkel zur Wand hin gedreht:

Falschfarbenrendering aus DIALux:



Schematische Ansicht von der Seite:



Renderbild (allerdings mit Kaltweiß):



Viele Grüße!


----------



## Markus (10 Dezember 2019)

Danke euch mal soweit.
Auf diese Ergebnisse bin ich im Prinzip auch gekommen.

Bei längeren Stripes mit den besagten 40-60m kommt dann eben schnell 1000W zusammen.

Rechnerisch... Aber ist das praktikabel?
Das ist die Leistung von 10 anständigen Glüberninen die einen weit schlechteren Wirkungsgrad haben.

Wenn ich mir das ganze Klimbim in meiner Bude so zusammenrechne dann bin ich ganz schnell jenseits der 3kW... Gut dann landen zwar vermutlich auch Flugzeuge in meiner Hofeinfahrt, aber so richtig plausibel will mir das noch nicht vorkommen....

Alles LED mit 24V. Entweder Stripes oder Spots.
230V Licht habe ich morgens vorgesehen.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2019)

Von LED-Spots bin ich ziemlich abgekommen.
Ich finde sie einfach punktuell zu hell.
Mir persönlich sind Panels lieber.
Aber das ist Geschmacksache.

Waren Stripes „früher“ nur für Spielereien (Akzentbeleuchtung) zu gebrauchen, kannst du heute auch „richtige“ Beleuchtungen damit umsetzen. Ich bin oft überrascht, welche Lichtstärke die Teile haben.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (10 Dezember 2019)

Man muss sie ja nicht bei 100% fahren...
Meine leuchten abends ab 1std nach Sonnenuntergang bei 5% immer, und wenn die an sind dann mit max 45%... alles andere ist mir zu grell
Wichtig ist nur dass du alle strips aus der gleichen charge bekommst, bei mir war warmweiss nicht gleich warmweiss


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2019)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur dass du alle strips aus der gleichen charge bekommst, bei mir war warmweiss nicht gleich warmweiss



Stimmt. Gerade bei Warmweiß fällt das extrem auf.
Das erklärt zum Teil auch die eklatanten Preisunterschiede von Noname zu Markenstripes.


----------



## Markus (10 Dezember 2019)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Man muss sie ja nicht bei 100% fahren...
> Meine leuchten abends ab 1std nach Sonnenuntergang bei 5% immer, und wenn die an sind dann mit max 45%... alles andere ist mir zu grell
> Wichtig ist nur dass du alle strips aus der gleichen charge bekommst, bei mir war warmweiss nicht gleich warmweiss



Genau auf solche Antworten zielte meine Anfangsfrage ab.
Danke!


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2019)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Meine leuchten abends ab 1std nach Sonnenuntergang bei 5% immer, und wenn die an sind dann mit max 45%... alles andere ist mir zu grell



Aus dem Grund verbaue ich mittlerweile Streifen (wo es möglich ist) auch immer im Alu-Profil mit Diffusor.
Gibt ein schöneres Lichtbild und das Profil ist mit ca. 3-4€/m erschwinglich.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (11 Dezember 2019)

Für den von mir genannten Zweckbau haben wir die LED's über einen Elektriker bei Deko-Light bestellt. Wenn ich bei jemandem LED Streifen installiere, dann bestelle ich meistens bei ALiExpress, um genauer zu sein bei MaxBlue Lighting. In den Super-Megal-Angebot-Deal-Phasen bezahlt man da für richtig gute Streifen sehr wenig. Die Empfehlung habe ich damals aus dem Loxone-Forum bekommen (keine Angst, ne Loxone kommt nicht bei mir vor). Der Link zum Shop ist hier.

Für Profile noch als Tipp: In Polen bestellen! Die sind super freundlich, sehr preiswert - können aber nur englisch. Hier empfehle ich eindeutig Profile, Abdeckungen und Zubehör von KLUS. Musst dann halt am besten einen polnischen Händler finden, der die Dinger vertreibt. In Deutschland kosten (bzw. kosteten, die letzten Profile habe ich vor zwei Jahren dort bestellt) die KLUS Profile fast das dreifache, wie direkt aus Polen. Link zu Klus und Link zu einem Händler, bei dem ich bestellt hatte.

Wir haben gestern Abend schon einmal die Hälfte der LED angeschlossen, heute Abend folgt die zweite Hälfte, dann kann ich dir Stromaufnahme und Bilder schicken. 

Tipp: Wenn man das in Betrieb nimmt und ist mit einer Gruppe Handwerker in der Halle unterwegs ... mach das nicht ... "Mach das S#*@% Gladbach weg, wir brauchen hier Bayern!" - "Verzieh dich mit beidem S#*@%, auf Schalke gibt es solche Farben nicht" ... au weia ...

Viele Grüße!


----------



## mnuesser (13 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund verbaue ich mittlerweile Streifen (wo es möglich ist) auch immer im Alu-Profil mit Diffusor.
> Gibt ein schöneres Lichtbild und das Profil ist mit ca. 3-4€/m erschwinglich.



Gib mal bitte deine Quelle an... 

Ich hab mir halt in den Räumen rund herum eine Abkastung zwischen Wand und Decke gemacht, die untere Platte ist 3cm breiter als die Abkastung, damit entsteht halt die Auflagefläche um nach oben zu strahlen... auf die Kannte habe ich ein 90 grad Plastik Winkel-Profil in weiß gelegt, unterer Schenkel 15mm, der hoch stehende Schenkel 5mm. In dem Plastikwinkel liegt dann der Streifen drin. Man sieht den Streifen nicht von unten, und die Verteilung des Lichtes ist durch die Singlechip Lösung gleichmäßig.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Dezember 2019)

Markus schau einfach bei Amazon oder EBay.
Da findest du einige Angebote.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (16 Dezember 2019)

Hi Markus,

ich habe da mal n paar Bilder gemacht... ich weiß nicht, ob die Länge 100% korrekt ist, da jemand anders das Aufmaß gemacht hat.

Viele Grüße!

Stromaufnahmen:



Und noch n paar Bilder...
Grün:


RGB:


Rot:


----------



## Markus (13 Januar 2020)

Also hast du für ca. 40m auch einen Verbrauch von ca. 20A bzw. 500W. Die Laufen dann alle auf 100%, oder?

Sind die 40m der Umfang des Raums?


----------



## ADS_0x1 (14 Januar 2020)

Das sind alles 100% Werte, mit 26,2 V eingespeist, an den LED kommen 23,6 V an. Ich habe jetzt nicht alle 4 Kanäle mal auf 100% gemacht, das wären dann rein rechnerisch deine ~20 A, da aber aufgrund des Spannungsfalls mehr Leistung über die Leitung abfällt, wird sich der Strom vermutlich noch deutlich unter 20 A befinden. Ist aber eh nicht vorgesehen, da ja auf dem COM der Summenstrom fließt und das haut natürlich beim Spannungsfall deutlich rein. 

Die 43,8 m sind installierte LED Länge. Der Raumumfang ist n bisschen größer, wir haben auch "nur" an 3 Wänden die LED Streifen installiert.


----------



## Mecha2312 (14 Januar 2020)

Sehr schicke Installation btw., 

Die weißen Kreise machen sich echt gut und leuchten den Raum schön aus!


----------



## ADS_0x1 (14 Januar 2020)

Mecha2312 schrieb:


> Sehr schicke Installation btw.,
> 
> Die weißen Kreise machen sich echt gut und leuchten den Raum schön aus!



Danke danke  Das ist aber nur die ambiente Beleuchtung, die Hauptbeleuchtung besteht aus abgependelten runden Leuchten ( https://glamox.com/de/products/c95-p-circle )! 
Ich habe den "Anstellwinkel" der LED ebenfalls mit DIALux bestimmt und ein Schreiner hat Leisten winklig geschnitten (10 cm Abstand zur Wand, 15° Neigung in Richtung Wand). 

Wir haben im Flur noch eine Voutenbeleuchtung, da habe ich allerdings keine aktuellen Bilder von.


----------

